# Implant cardiac defibrillator



## yayasjfp (Jun 17, 2010)

How do I code Automatic Implantable Cardiac Defibrillator?
OP  Notes: A cutaneous incision was made along the deltapectoral groove and a pacer pocket was fashioned beneath the deep subcutaneous fascia. The separate J tipped guidewires were advances into the left subclavian vein using a modified Seldinger technique via the pacer pocket. A 10 French peel away safety vascular sheath was then advanced over the proximal guidewire and a active fixation dual coil bipolar ventricular pacer defibrillator lead was advanced to the right ventricle. The lead was fixated the proximal interventricular septeuma nd the following threshold parameters were documented. Pacing threshold 0.6 V with a lead impedence of 980 ohms and a R wave sensing amplitude of 1.9 mV.
A vascular sheath was then advanced over the second guidewire and a bipolar positive fixation. RIght atrial lead was then advanced into the right atrium and the lead was tested in the number of locations. THe best electrical parameters were recorded in the anterolateral RA wall location. THe lead was fixated the the RA wall and the threshold parameters ere recorded.
The leads were sutured to the pectoralis fascia. THe pocket irrigated and leads were attached to a ICD Telegen. The device was placed in the pocket and  the pocket was closed.

Would appreciate any response.
Yayasjfp


----------



## natfos6 (Jun 22, 2010)

33249 and there is a 90 day global


----------

